# Idea for a show I had ("Places, Please")



## techwiz24 (Aug 23, 2016)

*NOTE*: I couldn't find a script writing section, so I decided to post it in general advice. If this isn't the right place for this thread, please feel free to move it!

So about a year ago, I thought of an idea of a "backwards" comedy. This is the basic synopsis I have written up:


> _Places, Please_ follows the production of a generic high school musical. It's opening night, the stage is set, the cast is ready, and the audience is packed. The overture roars, the curtain rises, the stage manager makes the call
> 
> "Lights 5 GO"​
> Of course, this is how the show *should* have started. But for this production, everything that can go wrong, does!
> Join us in this wonderfully backwards comedy, where the stage is in the wings, and the wings are on the stage, the cast is the crew, and the crew is the cast!



I'm curious if a show like this already exists, I can't think of one. I'd love to get some suggestions, what would you like to see in a show like this?

I'll be tracking development of the script here, if you're interested: https://github.com/techwiz24/Places-Please

Unfortunately, between a full time job and being a college student, I won't have a lot of time to work on it.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 24, 2016)

Explosions would be number one must. 

Broken caster, stuck lineset, fog machine going off on its own while pouring fluid in it, mic failures, and commentary on actor failures that have been rehearsed a million times.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Aug 24, 2016)

This sounds like it would be similar to the second act of _Noises Off_, only dealing more with the crew rather than the cast. Sounds fun.


----------

